# NCT deadline for the 1st May.



## samanthajane (22 Apr 2009)

Have been out of the country for a while and only heard of the new rules a week or so ago. ( yes i know ignorance isnt an excuse ) 

Has taken me 3 days of ringing and i finally got through to them this morning. My test is on the 3rd June. 

So does this mean that i cant drive my car from the 1st of may? How do they think i'm going to get the car to the test centre in the first place? Or if i shown them the text i got from them confirming my appointment will i get away with it. There's no possible way i can get it done sooner there snowed under with bookings at the moment.  

I cant afford 8 points on my licence, but i need the car for work, and it's not possible for me to use public transport, i'd never be able to carry all my equipment that i need for work. I doubt i'd get away with avoiding check points for a whole month, in the last week i've been stopped by 4.


----------



## jhegarty (22 Apr 2009)

When does/did you nct run out ?


----------



## samanthajane (22 Apr 2009)

I've never had a nct before, this will be the first time, but it's due in may. So it's not like the car is 10 years old and not had an nct for years it's only just due. 

Even so from the 1st of may it will be due and i'll be driving around for a month without any. 

I'll have to hope if i do get stopped the guard will take pity on me. I must go and find a low cut top and mini skirt...see if that helps haha


----------



## rgfuller (22 Apr 2009)

That's the same dilemma as posed (without answer) in the Irish Times today: [broken link removed]


----------



## papervalue (22 Apr 2009)

Assuming your car is ready for Nct and I know you already have a date, I suggest the following:

If you log in on line everyday on nct.ie( best time is before 9am as they have cancelled list up dated) you could change you date online and more than likely get a earlier date. The system is up dated daily and if you check every day you could pick up one of the cancel spots. 

Also check all the other Nct centre within 40miles of you as it gives you more range to get appointment at short notice.


----------



## callybags (22 Apr 2009)

I do not have any sympaty with people who do not have a valid NCT on their car.

To use the excuse that there are no reminders sent out, or that the reminder comes late is a bit ridiculous in my opinion. There is a disk on the windscreen of the car showing the expiry date.

The fact that the NCT centres are overwhelmed with applications for tests is testament to the number of cars without valid certs.

In respect of the deadline on the 1st May, I would be very confident the police will be reasonable in their approach. If you can show that you have applied for the test then I cannot see them proceeding with a prosecution. Also I could not see a court convicting in these circumstances.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I would expect that there will be a 'settling in' period, where they won't be too strict on you. Carry your confirmation email/printout/letter, you can't really do anymore.


----------



## samanthajane (22 Apr 2009)

callybags said:


> To use the excuse that there are no reminders sent out, or that the reminder comes late is a bit ridiculous in my opinion. There is a disk on the windscreen of the car showing the expiry date.


 
I'm not using that as an excuse i knew i would need an nct when the car was 4 years old, i didn't need a reminder. I've been out of the country and only back a few weeks and knew i needed to book it in, but with the new rules the waiting times are now longer, which is why i have to wait 6 weeks. I've only had 1 nct done on a previous car and i got the test the next week. I didn't factor in that they would bring this in or i would of arranged to book it in weeks ago. I just thought when i got back to Ireland i could be able to book and have it done in time for when it was due. 

Papervalue...what web address are you going to. The www.ncts.ie website just has a message up, and there are no other links or tabs you can click on.

I did ask the girl about being put on a cancellation list but she said everyone is asking that and too be honest there isn't much point in doing so.  And i cant be put on any other area's cancellation list if i have made the booking with ballymum centre.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (22 Apr 2009)

If your car is due for it's first NCT on the first of May, then I'm assuming your car is a 05 reg? In that case I don't think you'll be asked about it at check points (unless your reg is something blatantly early like 05-D-01). 

I'm sure Gardaí at check points have some way to check if a car is due an NCT or not, but considering you would be borderline, I don't forsee a Garda taking much time to check if a 05 reg car is due or not when there could be a string of older cars behind you that blatantly don't have an NCT.

So my advice (in addition to what Smashbox said), forget the low cut top and mini skirt, and instead drive in front of alot older cars with no NCT .


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

> So my advice (in addition to what Smashbox said), forget the low cut top and mini skirt, and instead drive in front of alot older cars with no NCT


 
Haha  Yeah Sam, don't be driving all smutty and stuff!


----------



## callybags (22 Apr 2009)

samanthajane said:


> I'm not using that as an excuse i knew i would need an nct when the car was 4 years old, i didn't need a reminder. I've been out of the country and only back a few weeks and knew i needed to book it in, but with the new rules the waiting times are now longer, which is why i have to wait 6 weeks. I've only had 1 nct done on a previous car and i got the test the next week. I didn't factor in that they would bring this in or i would of arranged to book it in weeks ago. I just thought when i got back to Ireland i could be able to book and have it done in time for when it was due.


 
Apologies, Samanthajane. I wasn't referring to you with my comments.

I think when anything new like this comes out, the media in particular overreact and try to be completely negative.

In the article in the Irish times the reporter used the excuse of not getting a reminder. He also never mentioned in the article that you only get the penalty points if you are convicted in court.


----------



## samanthajane (22 Apr 2009)

lol smashbox...who me smutty!!! where ever did you get that idea?. 

Callybage..good to hear you dont get the points straight away only if your convicted in court, which i will be throwing a fit if it got that far with me.


----------



## papervalue (22 Apr 2009)

samanthajane said:


> I'm not using that as an excuse i knew i would need an nct when the car was 4 years old, i didn't need a reminder. I've been out of the country and only back a few weeks and knew i needed to book it in, but with the new rules the waiting times are now longer, which is why i have to wait 6 weeks. I've only had 1 nct done on a previous car and i got the test the next week. I didn't factor in that they would bring this in or i would of arranged to book it in weeks ago. I just thought when i got back to Ireland i could be able to book and have it done in time for when it was due.
> 
> Papervalue...what web address are you going to. The www.ncts.ie website just has a message up, and there are no other links or tabs you can click on.
> 
> I did ask the girl about being put on a cancellation list but she said everyone is asking that and too be honest there isn't much point in doing so. And i cant be put on any other area's cancellation list if i have made the booking with ballymum centre.


 
I booked online for a relative a day before they announced it. Did not know the website login gone down since. I am sure the login part will become live again fairly soon.

might ring them and ask them when will website login be live again
Keep an eye on the webpage.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

samanthajane said:


> lol smashbox...who me smutty!!! where ever did you get that idea?.


 
I seen ya..


----------



## Padraigb (22 Apr 2009)

callybags said:


> I do not have any sympaty with people who do not have a valid NCT on their car.
> 
> To use the excuse that there are no reminders sent out, or that the reminder comes late is a bit ridiculous in my opinion. There is a disk on the windscreen of the car showing the expiry date...



I have sympathy with people who do not have a valid NCT: I am one. My cert expired at the end of March. Normally they send a reminder with a proposed date, and last time the date they offered was in April, so they were allowing themselves some latitude. When no reminder came, I think it was reasonable for me to presume that they were again giving themselves some latitude. Still no reminder came, so I went online to book a date. It can't be done online, so I used the phone number supplied. I can't get through.

About the issue of reminders, this is what they say:


> NCTS do endeavour to contact as many car owners as possible and from the 1st January this year we have sent over 247,000 notifications regarding their NCT however, it should be noted that in some instances such as, change of ownership of the vehicle, if the vehicle is off the road or if the vehicle is out of tax that can affect whether a letter is issued for that vehicle.


I have the same car I submitted for testing two years ago, live at the same address, and have taxed it continuously. 

If anybody attempts to "do" me over my NCT, I think I have the basis of a robust defence.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Oh just a point, I myself have never had a reminder for my 01 Almera, but my OH got a reminder... yesterday!


----------



## ludermor (22 Apr 2009)

Just to piggyback back this thread,  i have been trying the site and the phone number for the past 2 days but cant get through on any, the number wont ring and the site is constantly down with the message outlined below. What is the next step? Mine is due on the 20th of may so i thought i was leaving myself plenty of time. I only got the car last oct so i havent got any reminder.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Fax (01) 413 5982 or 
Email: bookings@ncts.ie

??


----------



## kilty (22 Apr 2009)

It seems wrong to me that no reminders are issued for NCT. If we are obliged to have an NCT, its a bit like a television license, they should tell us when it's due surely? Should we accept this kind of poor service from the Department of the Environment or whoever is responsible?

I know that the testing is private and that they can't be bothered spending money on stamps to tell us about appointments, but who decided that we weren't to be given reminders? We used to get them, why was it changed?


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I got a dog licence reminder the other day, it showed it was out of date since February. They didn't send it in Jan, Feb, or March. But April.

So its not just the NCT that don't do renewals correct.


----------



## Padraigb (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I got a dog licence reminder the other day, it showed it was out of date since February. They didn't send it in Jan, Feb, or March. But April.



You mean that your mutt has been running around sporting an out-of-date rectangular disc, just as my car has been doing?


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Yep, I strap it to his back


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Although I have to say my car is NCT'd - well the older car that I own. The other car hasn't reached its NCT time birthday yet!


----------



## samanthajane (22 Apr 2009)

ludermor said:


> Just to piggyback back this thread, i have been trying the site and the phone number for the past 2 days but cant get through on any, the number wont ring and the site is constantly down with the message outlined below. What is the next step? Mine is due on the 20th of may so i thought i was leaving myself plenty of time. I only got the car last oct so i havent got any reminder.


 

It took me 3 days, first 2 days i was trying every so often and today i just hung up and then rang again and got through after 30 mins.

I think it's just pot luck on who gets connected and who doesn't. The first few times i though i got the wrong number, cause it's not actually the engaged tone you get. The number does work you just have to keep trying.

And if you looking for a test centre in dublin, you've not a hope of getting one before the 3rd june. I got my appointment this morning and that was the earliest time for the whole of dublin.


----------



## papervalue (22 Apr 2009)

nct.ie 
live booking system seems to be working again if any one interested


----------



## Padraigb (22 Apr 2009)

papervalue said:


> nct.ie
> live booking system seems to be working again if any one interested



Thanks. No dates at all available at my nearest centre (Dundalk).


----------



## papervalue (22 Apr 2009)

Padraigb said:


> Thanks. No dates at all available at my nearest centre (Dundalk).


 
log in around 8.30am each day as the cancel lists are updated over night.

log in on regular basis as cancels dates happen very often. i also think some times they hold back avaiable dates till a certain time and half a day becomes avaiable out of no were.


----------



## Padraigb (22 Apr 2009)

papervalue said:


> log in around 8.30am each day as the cancel lists are updated over night.



We retired folk don't like to get up early!



> log in on regular basis as cancels dates happen very often. i also think some times they hold back avaiable dates till a certain time and half a day becomes avaiable out of no were.



So NCT is like God, operating in mysterious ways.

Thanks.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

If anyones around now, the NCT site is working fine.


----------



## samanthajane (23 Apr 2009)

I'm on it now trying to see if any cancellations have become available, only i cant find it. I entered all my details and all i can do i cancel or re arrange. So i went to re arrange booking but nothing came up about the cancellations list. I didnt want to click continue incase i gave up my current booking.

Anyone like to shed a little light on this subject. Although the girl today told me i hadn't much hope of getting a cancellation i'm still going to try.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

I can't help you, sorry Sam.

You should be in bed by the way!


----------



## samanthajane (23 Apr 2009)

sorry mum! I'll be heading that way soon. 

I'm only after getting in from work, have to watch a bit of telly first and then go to bed.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

Same for me. Just in.

Have you tried emailing or faxing the nct crowd?


----------



## samanthajane (23 Apr 2009)

I doubt it would make much difference, everyone is asking for cancellations. 

Since i'm only going to be just over the due date for the nct i might not even bother, like someone said i'm sure there not going to be that nasty to give me the points, and i'm sure someone in much more need for the cancellation, it would benefit them more. 

Just have to add since i found it very funny.... on the website,  and i quote

*"Tests can only be booked up to 5 weeks in advance."*

I think maybe they should change that as my test is in 6 weeks time lol


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

Guess that rule has changed since everyone is now mad to book tests


----------



## rgfuller (23 Apr 2009)

According the the FAQ on the NCTS website:

"PLEASE NOTE: NCTS can issue your certificate up to six months early for a first time NCT and three months early for subsequent NCT tests. In other words, if your car was first registered in July and it is due for its first NCT, you can have it tested up to 6 months early in January and your certificate will still expire on the anniversary of registration 2 years later. Your certificate is then valid for 2 years and 6 months."


----------



## Padraigb (23 Apr 2009)

rgfuller said:


> According the the FAQ on the NCTS website:
> 
> "PLEASE NOTE: NCTS can issue your certificate up to six months early for a first time NCT and three months early for subsequent NCT tests. In other words, if your car was first registered in July and it is due for its first NCT, you can have it tested up to 6 months early in January and your certificate will still expire on the anniversary of registration 2 years later. Your certificate is then valid for 2 years and 6 months."



That makes a nonsense of the two-year interval, and implies that the interval is not justified on any good technical grounds.

[I still can't get a date for a test.]


----------



## daithi28 (23 Apr 2009)

callybags said:


> I do not have any sympaty with people who do not have a valid NCT on their car.


 
Nah there's always an exception to the rule. 

I imported my car almost 1 year ago with new MOT but obviously no NCT. It took me two weeks prior to importing the car to get the VRT crowd to correctly identify the car so that I could get a VRT code.

It took a further two weeks after bringing the car over to get the VRT crowd to correctly identify the car AGAIN since they'd lost the paperwork.

Finally got my Car Ownership Certificate for the wrong car.
Argued with VRT and had the Cert sent back to Ennis.
Cert was changed and got a new one.... which was for the wrong car AGAIN.
Sent it back and got another Cert, which is STILL WRONG!

Never got sent a NCT reminder.
Booked it in myself for 7th April (prior to Govt announcement re: NCT)

Sent it to a garage on 2nd April for a quick service and the garage blew up the engine.

The car is currently on a car transporter back to the UK for the replacement engine.

I had to cancel my NCT booking for April. Next available date is 11th May. The car won't return to Ireland until 1st May.

I blame the Govt and its Departments for being totally incompetant


----------



## Padraigb (15 May 2009)

I eventually got a date for my NCT (next week). So I am still driving around with out-of-date certification.

Yesterday I was stopped by Gardai conducting one of their general vehicle/driver checks. It was slightly more thorough than average -- they don't often ask to see a driving licence. The guard had a good look at my "discs". Tax and insurance are fine, both recently renewed (big hole in bank account). I am sure that he saw that the NCT was expired, but he didn't even mention it.


----------



## Frank (15 May 2009)

My car is due in july just tried naas and fonthill on the website and there is nothing to be had for months.

This will end up being some mess.


----------



## samanthajane (15 May 2009)

Padraigb said:


> I eventually got a date for my NCT (next week).


 
How did you manage to get a test date for next week??

mine is still 2 1/2 weeks away and i booked 4 weeks ago!!!

you lucky **** lol


----------



## Padraigb (16 May 2009)

samanthajane said:


> How did you manage to get a test date for next week??



By booking it two weeks ago. The schedule had shown no slots available over a period of a couple of weeks, and then one became available. I presume it was a cancellation.


----------



## gabsdot (16 May 2009)

I called during the week to book and the soonest appointment I could get was August 28th. That's for Ballymun. Fonthill was September. 
the NCT expires on May 31st but we just bought the car so we couldn't have booked any sooner. I'm going to keep the appointment letter in the car and if I get stopped I'll just beg for mercy.


----------



## RMCF (17 May 2009)

I read some posts on here about being able to try online for a cancellation.

Just went online to look as my test insn't til August, but I was afraid to proceed past the bit that asks you to ckick on the checkbox for @Arrange a new date' in case I lost my old one!!

Can anyone confirm that you can exit out of the system at anytime and retain your original appt?


----------



## MonkeyFeet (18 May 2009)

RMCF said:


> Just went online to look as my test insn't til August, but I was afraid to proceed past the bit that asks you to ckick on the checkbox for @Arrange a new date' in case I lost my old one!!
> 
> Can anyone confirm that you can exit out of the system at anytime and retain your original appt?


 
I did this lots of times and my original time was still safe

I went in on a monday, a couple of weeks ago, and a lot of day time appointments (roughly between 8am to 4pm) were available for this week. This was in Fonthill

That is despite being told weeks before this that the earliest appointment I could have was mid June


----------



## Smashbox (18 May 2009)

My brother was told to call, not use the internet, to try and get a cancelled slot.


----------



## Padraigb (22 May 2009)

I brought my car for its test today: my 10-year old vehicle is now qualified to become a 12-year old one!

The centre in Dundalk has the space and equipment (and, I think, the staff) to have four cars on test at the same time -- two lines; two cars on each. It was obvious to me that they were running below capacity, because when my car was in for the test, it was on its own. Another car arrived just as mine was finished.

I know they build in a little slack in for re-tests, but I wonder if NCTS is actually running below capacity and creating a bottleneck.


----------



## lasno (8 Jun 2009)

Just tried to book a test. Website shows no dates available until October 19th and after that shows N/A. Does anybody know if there are problems with the NCT website.


----------



## samanthajane (8 Jun 2009)

No those are the times at the moment. 

I did my test last week only had a 6 week wait. 

There was a couple there waiting at the same time as me that had booked and they had the same time frame-october. But they got a cancelation and got test a week later. This was at the ballymum test centre.


----------



## lasno (8 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that info. I believe the present providers of the test have lost the contract so maybe that explains why it shows N/A from October 19th.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jun 2009)

I didnt hear that


----------



## Lamps (9 Jun 2009)

can an NCT result be appealed?

I was told my track rod end was worn, i knew it wasnt though. Repalced it and theres absolutly no wear in it at all, its perfect. Cost me 30euro, plus an hours work, plus another 30 for a retest. A joke it is.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jun 2009)

Yep, of course it can be appealed. There should be a sign up in the test centre about appealing the result.


----------

